# Las Vegas..



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I will be attending Enric again this year in Las Vegas in July.. anyone from around there can show me the ho shops lol.. safer to gamble on little plastic cars then try my luck losing at the tables....



Dave


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

what's enric and where is in Las Vegas


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

National Resource information committe..iff you don't do not know were vegas is all the better for you lol...


Dave


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I know where Vegas is. Just want to know where this event is in Vegas.Like maybe you can give a location if that isn't too hard for you........lol


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

mopar78 said:


> I know where Vegas is. Just want to know where this event is in Vegas.Like maybe you can give a location if that isn't too hard for you........lol



hahaha Sorry Mate, Not sure we tend to stay down on the strip because Taxis won't go any where else lol.. I don't mind driving around though, after driving in Montreal Ottawa and Dallas and a brief visit to very mad capped Atlanta Vegas is a piece of pie to drive in...


Dave


----------

